# Pumpkin Patch Sizing...



## charlotte88

Does anyone have any idea if pumpkin patch clothing comes up big or small for babies?

I have seen an outfit for babies going home outfit but they go by length and not weight.

Would you suggest getting newborn or 0-3?

I don't know what weight baby is going to be obviously so dont really want to buy a newborn outfit if it only goes to like 7lbs.


Any help would be great :)

x


----------



## stephx

I think its pretty small for Ava, but I just bought some newborn stuff in there for my friends LO and it was HUGE on him (he was 7.5lb) 

x


----------



## charlotte88

Is it coming up small on ava now or when she was newborn?

I think i might go with newborn then if your saying it comes up big and he was 7lb.

I hopefully wont have a big baby but you can never quiet know can you lol

xx


----------



## bbyno1

It comes up small on Aliyah now.
When she was newborn though 0-3 was huge on her and she was 6 12


----------



## lucy_x

i always found them HUGE! so would suggest getting the newborn, although they are coming up smaller now


----------



## stephx

Yeah get the newborn :)


----------



## charlotte88

thanks girls :) i ordered the newborn size

i bought 
https://images.pumpkinpatchkids.com/img01/S10/IM/Flatshots/baby_unisex/S0BU90010_del_WLG.jpghttps://images.pumpkinpatchkids.com/img01/S10/IM/Flatshots/baby_unisex/S0BU15001_del_WLG.jpg
https://images.pumpkinpatchkids.com/img01/S10/IM/Flatshots/baby_unisex/S0BU20006_del_WLG.jpg
https://images.pumpkinpatchkids.com/img01/S10/IM/Flatshots/baby_unisex/S0BU60001_del_WLG.jpg

all for £21.96 instead of £41.50

Gotta love a sale :)


----------



## stephx

aww that stuff is cuuute! Yeah they have a really good sale in-store atm I got 4 sleepsuits for £12 and 4 babygrows for £7.50 baaaargain!! haha x


----------



## xSophieBx

Yeh I think u'll be fine with newborn.. I thought I would have a small baby cos my bump was tiny, but nope 8lb 2oz, and the newborn dresses fitted her for ages. x


----------



## _laura

I hate pumpkin patch. The clothes are really odd shaped. Max is really tall but chubby and nothing fits him!


----------



## Strawberrymum

Pumpkin patch has strange sizes for toddlers too like theres a 6-12 month baby size and 6-12 months toddler size :shrug:

That's a lovely coming home outfit


----------



## pansylove

_laura said:


> I hate pumpkin patch. The clothes are really odd shaped. Max is really tall but chubby and nothing fits him!

That's not Pumpkin Patch being odd shaped.. That's Max being odd shaped :haha::flower:


----------



## MrsEngland

The newborn stuff i bought for delilah was huge from there! In general the stuff i buy from there is always big.


----------



## leoniebabey

the newborn stuff seemed pretty big although i only bought a footless thing so lengh didnt matter and a little outfit they fit till LO was around 5 weeks but the 0-3 stugg and the 6-12 months stuff was tiny


----------



## sarah0108

i love pumpkin patch, and found the sizes pretty average, they seem to shrink once you wash them a few times though


----------



## _laura

pansylove said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> I hate pumpkin patch. The clothes are really odd shaped. Max is really tall but chubby and nothing fits him!
> 
> That's not Pumpkin Patch being odd shaped.. That's Max being odd shaped :haha::flower:Click to expand...

Just cause he's short and fat! :haha:


----------



## Monkei

I love pumpkin patch the majority of Maisies clothes are from there :)


----------

